# MFD Workbench fastening, & not be in the way of future hold down system.



## sawdustmaker1961 (Dec 19, 2020)

Hello to the group once again
So I'm putting down my MFD workbench top and I really don't know how far apart & how to space the fasteners to hold it down taking in to consideration that I want to either put t-track or dog holes in this one day. So I thought who better to ask than the lumber Jocks? What are the different opinions on dogs or tracks? & where should I screw this MFD down?


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

Maybe this is a MFT vs T-slot table question ?

Assuming its to be an assembly table, I'll tip my hat towards a track table with a bunch of clampy t-track accessories.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I think you need to make the choice before going further. Plus what will you be screwing it down into, and what is the spacing for those members?


----------



## sawdustmaker1961 (Dec 19, 2020)

It's got 3/4 A/C ply under it.


----------



## sawdustmaker1961 (Dec 19, 2020)

I just decided on dog holes, guess I better do some research about how they lay out on the bench, I've built some nice things, I've just never had any thing else but saw horses & Plywood.


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

for what i understand

festool is 20mm holes at 96mm spacing on center

kreg is 3/4" holes at 100mm spacing on center


----------

